# Plank competition - 8 hours!!!



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2016)

A man has held the plank position for 8 hours in a competition in Beijeng.   https://www.washingtonpost.com/vide...0a1450-1a03-11e6-971a-dadf9ab18869_video.html

This is the position:



I do the plank as part of my workout.  My goal is 2 minutes, but I'm only up to 30 seconds now.  The plank firms your entire middle section - back, abs, and internal muscles.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 15, 2016)

I do them from time to time, but should practice this more often given my back issues.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I do them from time to time, but should practice this more often given my back issues.



I sometimes get back pain, usually from lifting something the wrong way.  So I make sure I get in back exercises to keep it strong.  I use some resistance machines at the gym that focus on the back as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2016)

I've done them for a couple of minutes tops, 8 hours, no way!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 15, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I sometimes get back pain, usually from lifting something the wrong way.  So I make sure I get in back exercises to keep it strong.  I use some resistance machines at the gym that focus on the back as well.



My back issue seems more related to "degenerative changes" as I've gotten older, which results in pain on one side of the back and now the hip.  Think it's also impacting the sciatic nerve at times.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> My back issue seems more related to "degenerative changes" as I've gotten older, which results in pain on one side of the back and now the hip.  Think it's also impacting the sciatic nerve at times.



I wonder if it's a good idea for you to do planks?  Might do damage?


----------



## Debby (May 17, 2016)

If the degenerative issues are related to discs failing, wouldn't having stronger back muscles to support the structures be better than having weak muscles that can't do the job?  And as there's no 'movement' involved while you're 'exercising' those supportive muscles, I would think that the plank would be the best workout in that kind of situation.  Maybe I'm missing something in the equation?

I include the plank periodically in my workout lineup too and I've managed to last a little past two minutes but it took a while to get there.  It's amazing how much your arms and shoulders can hurt from doing such a seemingly passive exercise! As for the 8 hour record, wow!  And I thought that guy in California who did it for 5 hours was something.  But you have to admit, another factor besides having the strength to do it is the mental achievement in not becoming bored to death as you work your way up to achieving 5 hours or 8 hours.  Two minutes and I'm ready to move on.  Short attention span.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 17, 2016)

Debby said:


> If the degenerative issues are related to discs failing, wouldn't having stronger back muscles to support the structures be better than having weak muscles that can't do the job?  And as there's no 'movement' involved while you're 'exercising' those supportive muscles, I would think that the plank would be the best workout in that kind of situation.  Maybe I'm missing something in the equation?
> 
> I include the plank periodically in my workout lineup too and I've managed to last a little past two minutes but it took a while to get there.  It's amazing how much your arms and shoulders can hurt from doing such a seemingly passive exercise! As for the 8 hour record, wow!  And I thought that guy in California who did it for 5 hours was something.  But you have to admit, another factor besides having the strength to do it is the mental achievement in not becoming bored to death as you work your way up to achieving 5 hours or 8 hours.  Two minutes and I'm ready to move on.  Short attention span.



I haven't yet to make it to two minutes.  I work it in with one of my floor routines - plank, pushups, then up in a chair to do triceps dips, then back down on the floor - 3 sets.


----------



## Debby (May 20, 2016)

Sounds like you do a pretty serious work out there Ameriscot!  Do you also incorporate weights into your workout or do you specialize in body weight exercises?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

Debby said:


> Sounds like you do a pretty serious work out there Ameriscot!  Do you also incorporate weights into your workout or do you specialize in body weight exercises?



I use 5 sets of dumbbells - 3, 4, 5, 6 & 7 kg for upper body - 11 routines.  Also use them for lunges, side lunges, squats, calf lifts.  Use ankle weights for thigh and glute exercises.  Also use the resistance machines at the gym for upper body.  Floor exercises for abs as well. 

My gym is closing in the autumn for 3 or 4 months for refurbishment. But my dumbbells and ankle weights are at home.  I'll have to miss the resistance machines and find alternative cardio.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

Debby said:


> If the degenerative issues are related to discs failing, wouldn't having stronger back muscles to support the structures be better than having weak muscles that can't do the job?  And as there's no 'movement' involved while you're 'exercising' those supportive muscles, I would think that the plank would be the best workout in that kind of situation.  Maybe I'm missing something in the equation?



Yes, it should help which is why the physical therapist gave me a bunch of of exercises to strengthen the muscles (although a plank wasn't one of them) and also to provide stretching.  Too much sitting all those years at work has done a number on my lower back and left hip.


----------



## Debby (May 21, 2016)

I knew a guy who had the same problem as you Bob and for the same reason I think.  He was a buyer and manager for some large grocery chain, sat through most of his day or walked on cement all day and he became almost crippled because of his problems.  I hope that you fare better than he did.  Not crippled yet I hope eh?

But isn't that typical of so many of us who do jobs or have sports interests where we wind up hurting our bodies and we adopt that silly mantra, 'no gain without pain', until one day, we wake and realize we got pain, there is no gain and it's getting worse.  I was watching an NFL hockey player this morning talking about his life as a result of the multiple concussions he got while playing the game and it destroyed his marriage because of the loss of impulse control and his 'rages' and all for the sake of a stupid game.

So don't forget to do your exercises and don't be like my husband and put stuff off.  Hope you feel better soon.  And if you do feel like being lazy, just read some of Ameriscots posts on her workouts and that should 'shame' you into getting out of the chair.  It works for me.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

Debby said:


> I knew a guy who had the same problem as you Bob and for the same reason I think.  He was a buyer and manager for some large grocery chain, sat through most of his day or walked on cement all day and he became almost crippled because of his problems.  I hope that you fare better than he did.  Not crippled yet I hope eh?
> 
> But isn't that typical of so many of us who do jobs or have sports interests where we wind up hurting our bodies and we adopt that silly mantra, 'no gain without pain', until one day, we wake and realize we got pain, there is no gain and it's getting worse.  I was watching an NFL hockey player this morning talking about his life as a result of the multiple concussions he got while playing the game and it destroyed his marriage because of the loss of impulse control and his 'rages' and all for the sake of a stupid game.
> 
> So don't forget to do your exercises and don't be like my husband and put stuff off.  Hope you feel better soon.  And if you do feel like being lazy, just read some of Ameriscots posts on her workouts and that should 'shame' you into getting out of the chair.  It works for me.



I definitely feel better on my feet.  Heading to the gym for a good workout later today.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Jun 8, 2016)

an 8 hour plank.... goodness I can maybe do a 45 minute one.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 27, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I do them from time to time, but should practice this more often given my back issues.



Same here. Was given similar exercises for a leg injury my entire mid section, lower back, groin, hips were in pain for days after a session. What can happen is it could make strength and flexibility imbalances show their ugly head-was told hip issues can spread ie other muscles/areas used to compensate.. A dry swimmers kick put me in more lower back pain than the injury.

Should add a formal plank would kill my shoulders among other things because body weight would pull on them.


----------

